
Tell HN NYC: Hackers & Founders NYC Meetup #6, 10/29 at Stand Burger - daveambrose
http://anyvite.com/events/home/cmyqg0gwxx
======
HistoryInAction
Sounds cool, but I'm booked through to Election Day (11/3) with campaign work.
Next month, though!

------
spencerfry
I hope to finally make this one. :)

~~~
warfangle
Likewise :)

